# Giveaway Prizes from LG: Join The Contest Now



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

Came across a cool contest to express your love to your special someone...ʺTo me you are Perfectʺ and share it with the world. LG gives out fantastic prizes for the winners too. Interested? See here To me, you are perfect


----------

